# Simpsons, Family guy or South Park



## alidsl (Jul 11, 2010)

I prefer South Park (I just find it funnier)

What about you guys


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 11, 2010)

I dont like Southpark, to much swearing. I like the SImpsons more


----------



## Paarish (Jul 11, 2010)

Once upon a time I would've picked Simpsons but now there just like bleurgh
I prefer Family Guy to South Park as with SP its just a bunch of cheap jokes like kids swearing and people shitting all over the place; whereas Family Guy bases its jokes on real life people


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jul 11, 2010)

All three are going down the drain, but I prefer the simpsons as family guy has always been too retarded and full of fail for my tastes.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jul 11, 2010)

Family guy, most promising, WAY funnier than the simpsons - simpsons never makes me laugh out loud but family guy always makes me laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 especially new episodes.


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 11, 2010)

No love for Futurama?


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 11, 2010)

Family Guy makes me crack up.
Like the time peter crashed the Petercopter on Joe's lawn xP


----------



## Satangel (Jul 11, 2010)

South Park for basing some episodes on actual events/hypes.


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 11, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> No love for Futurama?


+1 

I voted for Simpsons, since the joy I had with the first 15 seasons (from 21 - holy crap!) was so great, that the last few a little weak seasons, which still had some pretty great episodes (!), can`t change my mind! Simpsons all the way  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I always thought that these other series you mentioned above try a little too hard. I think even Futurama is superior to both (the Sepper FTW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Not that they aren`t great but that`s just how I see it...


----------



## alidsl (Jul 11, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> No love for Futurama?


There is now


----------



## delta123 (Jul 11, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was I. Futurama has the nice balance of vulgarity and cleanliness. it is a great show.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 11, 2010)

Impossible to decide, I tend to swap between all four based on my mood. Althoug Futurama gets the least love right now as it is the one I have the least access to. My older brother has a tonne of Simpsons box sets, Family Guy's on BBC3 pretty much constantly, and South Park I just watch online. But I've yet to find somewhere to watch Futurama and I only have season 2 on VHS.


----------



## luckwii (Jul 11, 2010)

That's easy. The Simpsons. They have the best writers on television. I don't like the Family Guy cause it looks like they have nuts on their chin. South Park just isn't funny, kind of like Andrew Dice Clay. I can say fuck all day long and it doesn't make me funny.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 11, 2010)

I like to watch all of them whenever they're on TV.
But to be honest, I hate what the Simpsons has become, I've been rewatching Season 5 and it's golden, but today, Mike Scully continues to wreck the show.

Family Guy is by the books a bad show, but it's kinda entertaining, like you're sitting next to your best friend and you're too happy to criticise the fact you're both doing really stupid shit. It's a guilty pleasure.

South Park is pretty damn fine, but the newer episodes became too formulaic and predictable. All of their jokes follow the same stages, switching between two or more parallel narratives, usually 3-4 times, and progressing the single joke of the episode. The older episodes were much more creative like a child's unbridled creativity, excited to be making a TV show.

Futurama is hard for me to explain, it's just great. The movies and the latest episodes are also entertaining but a shell of their former selves. It might unfortunately go the way of the Simpsons, like how it started falling off in season 10. But for the time being, I can enjoy the new episodes.

There's also King of the Hill, which I applaud for trying to be something more, it's like reading a novel on modern times.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 11, 2010)

Preference

Family Guy: Adult humour that not censored by the PC brigade, good music, dance routines, blood & violence as well
Simpsons: Family fun - quite a few times they've made me giggle
South Park: Same as Family Guy (Adult humour), but IMHO getting a little 'predictable'
Futurama: Not bad - has the occasional funny moment, but sometimes seem a little stale


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 11, 2010)

Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But in all seriousness it's hard to put my finger on just one show that I like. But I would go for Futurama, just because it has Bender.


----------



## ryan90 (Jul 11, 2010)

south park comes first with futurama in second, family guy has some really stupid lame jokes but its still more entertaining than the simpsons


----------



## Whipple (Jul 11, 2010)

South Park has considerable depth if you understand the jokes reference.
I feel that the show caters to a more mature audience. The references often go back decades.
The episode "Major Boobage" is a tribute to the 1981 movie "Heavy Metal".
If you didn't live through that time, and view the movie in a theater, you wouldn't fully understand the episode.

South Park is a reflection of the foibles of our society presented as satire.
I find it thought provoking, as well as entertaining.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 11, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Once upon a time I would've picked Simpsons but now there just like bleurgh
> I prefer Family Guy to South Park as with SP its just a bunch of cheap jokes like kids swearing and people shitting all over the place; whereas Family Guy bases its jokes on real life people


Recent episodes aren't that great but the first 8 series wipe the floor with Family Guy 8 series, shit there are only 3 really good Family Guy series, the rest are just meme inducing and I don't see the future Family Guy series being worse than new Simpsons.


----------



## Blue-K (Jul 11, 2010)

I don't like Southpark. It's just not funny, in my opinion, too vulgar for me. Family Guy has it's moments, but they are rare. Simpsons is also slowing down currently.

But Futurama is just great. Season 6 had an awesome start, I like all the episodes, heck, I watched each one at least 5 times. Great and clever Show, nothing wrong with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## prowler (Jul 11, 2010)

Family guy is the word.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jul 11, 2010)

Futurama is funny even when the jokes aren't funny.
They're just great.
And there's new episodes!
If I had to choose from the first list it would have been South Park.
It's more clever than the rest of the list, and generally funnier.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 11, 2010)

I don't get how people say south park swears too much, you obviously haven't watched it before


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 12, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> I don't get how people say south park swears too much, you obviously haven't watched it before



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUa6ScIsIhQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDmoDs8TXLE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqhpxyNE148

if that aint swearing, god know what it is....

as for the topic i like futurama but as there is no more futurama i watch family guy a lot, it's starting to get boring though, simpsons is long dead, it's not even funny anymore.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 12, 2010)

Futurama (Excluding movie 2-4)> Old Simpsons (With Conan as the writer) > South Park > Old family guy > New Simpsons > New family guy > The Cleveland show.


Also, Family guy? Adult humor? So you think childish fart jokes, BIRD IS DA WORD, SOOO RANDUM SCENARIOS XD, LOLOL teenage garbage is funny? Seth McFarlene isn't some comedic Genius. His work was good before the show was cancelled. I can't stand watching new episodes.


----------



## pitman (Jul 12, 2010)

Family Guy got worse when Stewie started being more gay and less diabolical 
even withou the 





			
				ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> childish fart jokes, BIRD IS DA WORD, SOOO RANDUM SCENARIOS XD, LOLOL teenage garbage


It had some great moments but they are few that its not worth following it. 

South Park is golden, since season 4 I have been following it religiously.
Futurama is great and Simpsons was great a long time ago, I never watched the show by order and/or downloaded it, only saw random episodes on TV.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 13, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are three isolated scenes that are funny because of the swearing, most episodes only swear once or twice, maybe not at all


----------



## The Pi (Jul 13, 2010)

I can not choose. 
Simpsons: Love it so much.
Family guy: I lol at it too much
South Park: I have a sick mind therefore I love it.


----------



## ykhan (Jul 13, 2010)

i swear simpsons is just getting racist and silly oh and phineas and ferb is also made by the same guys who make family guy and simpsons


----------



## Conor (Jul 13, 2010)

Correct answer: American Dad.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 13, 2010)

But family guy is made by manatees


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Jul 13, 2010)

For me its south park so hilarious but really racial just like family guy but the simpsons is pretty funny to but there all good shows


----------



## Bently (Jul 13, 2010)

I hate south park.
Family Guy is alright, but I sometimes get annoyed of those little short jokes each few minutes (some even seem endless). Simpsons is okay as well.
Futurama is great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Blebleman (Jul 13, 2010)

I follow South Park religiously as well.
The problem with South Park is that a lot of people have watched the "Old South Park", seasons 1-3, where the show was trying to find its way. Very random humor and some strange storywriting.

The newer South Park is an awesome parody of modern (and ancient!) societies, viewed by the (not so) innocent eyes of fourth graders.
Nothing is taboo. They've had staff members quit on them because they wouldn't back down on making fun of something they cared about. (Chef & Scientology)

If you have to start watching South Park somewhere, I'd recommend somewhere around Season 8. Season 8, Episode 1 (Good Times with Weapons) will make anyone who loves/hates anime laugh.

*EDIT: And ever since South Park parodied Family Guy (SO ACCURATELY), Family Guy just doesn't cut it for me anymore.


----------



## Thoob (Jul 13, 2010)

Family Guy is _narrowly_ in front of South Park here. I've only really followed South Park since the start of the current season though, so it could well overtake Family Guy soon. I guess I could follow Blebleman's advice and start watching some old ones from season 8 onwards. What's the episode where they parody Family Guy? I'd like to see that!


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 13, 2010)

None of them, in that vein it was always Beavis and Butthead for me.


----------



## Blebleman (Jul 13, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Family Guy is _narrowly_ in front of South Park here. I've only really followed South Park since the start of the current season though, so it could well overtake Family Guy soon. I guess I could follow Blebleman's advice and start watching some old ones from season 8 onwards. What's the episode where they parody Family Guy? I'd like to see that!



Season 10, Episodes 3&4 "Cartoon Wars". The Simpsons also make a cameo.


----------



## silvex (Jul 13, 2010)

edit: boop


----------



## Bake (Jul 13, 2010)

I would have to say Simpsons. Latest episodes are really funny. It's like they changed their type of humor.

South Park was kinda sucky last few seasons but it got back on it's feet again.

And Family Guy well... it was made by manatees. I only watched clips on youtube. Some of them are funny, some are just annoying. Never watched a full episode. Don't know what it even looks like? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just hope one episode isn't made out of several clips.

Also Futurama ftw. Same as Simpsons of course.


----------



## MFDC12 (Jul 13, 2010)

honestly, i hate when people compare all the shows.

they cater to entirely different audiences, the only thing that really have in common at all is that they are satirical.

that being said
seasons 1-3, and the first half of 4 of family guy is good.

i like all of the simpsons and futurama.

almost all south park up to episode s12e07


but seriously. they are not even the same type of humour.

family guy != south park != the simpsons != futurama.


----------

